# Additional Spell Effects



## osarusan (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anyone made any home-brew spell effects that can be bought like the other spell modifications in EOM already?

I'm thinking of adding a Scalable Spell ability to replicate some of the spells in Core that get better as you go up in level (i.e. Magic Missile, Fireball, etc.). This especially could be useful when trying to convert the d20 spells into EOM (e.g. Cure Wounds and Cone of Cold use d8's and increase in power as you do).

Here's some ideas I had. I haven't playtested these at all, so they probably are way off. Feel free to pick and change:

*Scalable Spell I* (1 MP): this spell adds 1 damage for every level of the caster (maximum +5).
*Scalable Spell II* (2 MP): this spell effects 1 extra target (or 1 extra damage die if its an area spell) for every 2 levels of the character (maximum 5).
*Scalable Spell III* (4 MP): this spell deals 1 damage die per level of the caster (maximum 10).
Extra Scaling (double the Scalable Spell cost): this enhancement doubles the cap for the spell's scalability.
*Powerful Spell* (1 MP): this spell uses d8 dice instead of d6.

How do these sound?


----------



## Verequus (Oct 6, 2005)

I think, that caster level scaling is a bad idea, as it would be a direct contradiction of the rules design in EoMR. The EoMR way is to add extra MP to spells, if you want to increase their power. The caster level itself doesn't have anywhere in EoMR a influence on the spell mechanics (except in caster level checks), so you would introduce basically a mechanic, which is unsupported elsewhere in the rules. It is also more advantageous to use the spells as they are now in magic item creation, considering that several item creation threads regarding the core mechanics don't reveal solutions for every problem.

Regarding Powerful Spell: If you make this option better than having straight d6, then you imbalance the entire system, because you would get only 20d8 instead 21d6 spells. If you make this option worse than the normal rule, then no one will use it. If you would balance it (every MP spent converts 3d6 to 3d8)... I think, there will be high level spells, which use that small tradeoff for the increased chance of having higher damage.

And for home-brewed effects: Yes, I've got the following enhancements:

New enhancement available for Abjure Time. The costs may not be balanced.

Reroll Dice (1 MP): Once in the duration of the utilizing spell, even as a free action out of the initiative order, you can force to reroll dice, which affect in some way the subject or object of the spell and take the better result of both rolls. The reroll has to be done directly after the first roll, before the result of this first roll applies. You may purchase this enhancement several times - the rerolls may take place all in one round, but may not affect the same roll.

Enduring Dice Reroll (varies): The same restrictions as for Reroll Dice apply for this enhancement, except you can force a reroll once per round per every purchased enhancement.

To make it symmetric, Hex Time has a similar enhancement:

Reroll Dice (1 MP): Once in the duration of the utilizing spell, even as a free action out of the initiative order, you can force to reroll dice, which affect in some way the subject or object of the spell and take the worse result of both rolls. The reroll has to be done directly after the first roll, before the result of this first roll applies. You may purchase this enhancement several times - the rerolls may take place all in one round, but may not affect the same roll.

Enduring Reroll Dice (varies): The same restrictions as for Reroll Dice apply for this enhancement, except you can force a reroll once per round per every purchased enhancement.


The enduring enhancements use the same cost table as for Enduring Damage in Evoke.


----------



## genshou (Oct 7, 2005)

*Higher-value Endure (varies):*
This enhancement can only be chosen for Create Death, and requires the Enduring Object (Death) enhancement.  By paying an amount on this enhancement equal to quadruple the cost to create an item of a given gp value, you can extend the maximum gp limit of the Enduring Object (Death) enhancement to that value.  The additional MP spent on Create Death increases the maximum gp value of objects you can create with the spell in addition to increasing the capacity of the Enduring Object (Death) enhancement, so you do not need to spend more than 1 MP on any non-Death Create list you are using in the spell.

For example, you could cast Create Metal 1/Death 6 (with 4 MP spent on Higher-value Endure) to create a persisting metal object of up to 100gp in value, or Create Earth 1/Death 14/Gen 2 to create persisting stone walls for a 20' by 20' room, which walls may cost up to 2,500gp total.

Items created with a Create spell are obviously magical to all senses, so you cannot sell fake money, gems, or jewelry that you create with this spell.  However, a pound of iron is a pound of iron whether it is magically created or not, and it is much cheaper to commission a mage to create your stronghold than it is to find all the materials, bring them to the site, and pay hundreds of laborers to craft it...

If this enhancement seems too powerful, add a requirement that any created item which normally requires a Craft check requires the caster to make the same check.


----------

